
Wallflux User Agent - tracked
http://ua.wallflux.com/
======
tracked
Wallflux User Agent is an online user agent switcher. It displays the versions
of a page shown to a for example Googlebot and is helpful to kill google
cloaking.

(here goes the disclaimer)

